# How much is a 2007 H1 worth?



## Choppajay (Sep 10, 2010)

A friend of mine has one that I would like to buy, and he wants me to make a offer. It is a 07 H1 with, 28" Laws, snorkled, Comepletely rebuilt engine, rebuilt front and rear diff, front and rear bumpers, HMF pipe and jet kit, and a winch. Thanks in advance..


----------



## mattyneil (Apr 22, 2012)

Hard to say without actually seeing it. Does it run and drive good? Sounds like it has been put through the paces with motor and both diffs having been rebuilt. Any pics?


----------



## Choppajay (Sep 10, 2010)

No pics, it runs and drives great. He bought it with the engine blown and tore the whole thing down. He replaced everything that he could.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i would say you could probably get 3500-4000 on the high end.


----------

